# Big Lots! Halloween Clearance 75% off



## Shadowbat

We were there just at our local BL a bit ago. Everything was now 90% off!


----------



## ALKONOST

That's awesome... I'd go if it would be worth my time (30 miles away) but, when I went to our BL during the Halloween season.. they barely had anything and were already making room for Christmas. buggars......


----------

